# Welche Wobbler für Hecht



## Graphy (9. Juni 2008)

Ich geh immer in Roermond angeln, allerdings hatte ich noch nie das Glück einen Hecht, Barsch oder Zander an den Haken zubekommen.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal eure fängigsten Montagen veraten.
Die Kunstköderangler unter euch könnten mir vielleicht auch verraten welche Art von Wobbler ihr benutzt


----------



## Jaws (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

- schwimmende Wobbler
- sinkende Wobbler
- flach- bis tieflaufende Wobbler


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*



Jaws schrieb:


> - schwimmende Wobbler
> - sinkende Wobbler
> - flach- bis tieflaufende Wobbler


 
|muahah: ..

fehlt nur noch, dass du sagst:

- kleine Wobbler
- große Wobbler


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

ja ja und natürlich ein- und mehrteilige Wobbler


----------



## Jogibär (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

.....selbstverständlich in verschiedenen Farben....


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Hallo Graphy,
zu dieser Jahreszeit rate ich Dir zu flachlaufenden einteilige Wobbler( max. 2m) in Naturfarben. Ich nutze fast ausschließlich Rapala, ist aber mehr Gewohnheit. Es gibt sicher noch andere gute Marken.
Die Länge sollte so zwischen 10-15cm sein.
Gruß Martin


----------



## marca (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Rapala SSR09 in Firetiger,SFC und Barsch geht immer.
SFC im Dunkeln!


----------



## Graphy (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Danke , wie ist die Köderführung?
Zieht man gleichmäßig oder eher mit Zupfen oder ähnliches?


----------



## marca (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Ich hole die Teile einfach ein.
Mal ein Spinstop und auch mal ein wenig schneller und langsamer können nicht schaden.
Aber eigentlich;einfach einkurbeln.
Wie gesagt,den SFC in der Dämmerung über der Steinpackung,fast parallel zum Ufer,ist für mich kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Möchtest Du jetzt die gängigen Marken hören, oder darfs auch ein "geheim Tip" sein?
:q


----------



## marca (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Du meinst doch nicht etwa den Octo-Wobbler in grün/gelb!!????


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*



marca schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa den Octo-Wobbler in grün/gelb!!????


Genau den meine ich....:q

grün / gelb, grün / weiss und rot / gelb / schwarz...


----------



## Graphy (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Was ist den ein Octo-Wobbler?


----------



## gimli (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

Das ist Tommi’s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Verkaufsschlager.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*



gimli schrieb:


> Das ist Tommi’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber nur aus eigener Überzeugung...:q


----------



## Matze- (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Wobbler für Hecht*

tommi, nicht nur aus deiner erfahrung  
mich kannst du auch dazu zählen 
ansonsten als tipp für wobbler hätte ich noch nen rapala x-rap in clown- design läuft prima und fängt
aber mehr noch mag ich den Minnow von Cora-Z in red-head unschlagbar für mich  #6


----------

